# Crufts?



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone going to Crufts this year? Just booking me tickets now! xxx


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I will be there on the Sunday


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Aww cool! Decided to go on the Gundog day (Saturday)  
Really excited! Never been before! Hear it's a lot of fun  xxx


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

tis the highlight of my whole yr! sat and sun for me and the other half... may end up stealing sum doggies... lol


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Wear very very comfy shoes and layers 

and if you are female go to the loo before you arrive and don't drink all day - the queues are huge LOL


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> Wear very very comfy shoes and layers
> 
> and if you are female go to the loo before you arrive and don't drink all day - the queues are huge LOL


:lol2: totally agree with u there


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Working DD Friday all day with a couple of hrs sunday not showing this year, fed up of wasting money when they throw their coat about a wk before the damn show!


----------



## Rabymar (Feb 19, 2009)

i so want to go!


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Schip said:


> Working DD Friday all day with a couple of hrs sunday not showing this year, fed up of wasting money when they throw their coat about a wk before the damn show!


Hi schip.What sort of dogs do you breed/show.Im interested in showing my akita when hes old enough,is there any tips you can give me please.cheers cath


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

is it expensive for a ticket then?


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

not expensive particularly, but i don't think i'd be able to do it for 4 days with mobility problems  but hopefully plenty of seating and not too many bums on them already lol

and animal/lover will see you on the sat! il bring the doggie "swag" bag to put the ones we like in!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> is it expensive for a ticket then?


Na, it was about £12 or so I think - it's when you get in you need your credit card :lol2: So many things to spend your money on!!

Also recommend anyone going takes paracetamol - I always get a headache at crufts for some reason.

Will be missing it again this year, somethings come up that I can't abandon. you should organise a meet up for rfuk peeps though.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah defo! All those going on the Saturday let me know and i'll get numbers together and we'll arrange a meet point! Have never been but you can't miss my bright orange hair haha....

Evie, I hear there is everything you could ever possibly dream of and more at the traders stalls, are they generally overpriced as it's a show or are there some "reet bargains" ? xxx


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> Yeah defo! All those going on the Saturday let me know and i'll get numbers together and we'll arrange a meet point! Have never been but you can't miss my bright orange hair haha....
> 
> Evie, I hear there is everything you could ever possibly dream of and more at the traders stalls, are they generally overpriced as it's a show or are there some "reet bargains" ? xxx


You might pick up bargains late on the last day but generally expensive. You can get loads of freebies from the big pet food companies though :2thumb:

The last time I was there we won an award for best small trade stand at the show - didn't even know there was such a thing till they turned up with a trophy! The year before that was when my son and his little dog did a HTM demo in the kc juniors ring - I was so proud of them :flrt:

You will have such a great time - I'm a bit gutted I can't make it this year. This will be the fourth year I have missed :bash:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

aww that's so cute hun

god im so excited, i have one dog, but love them and will sooo be bringing doggie treats home for her haha... was there a time you could take your own dogs? i hear it's only the patrons/entrants now xxx


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> aww that's so cute hun
> 
> god im so excited, i have one dog, but love them and will sooo be bringing doggie treats home for her haha... was there a time you could take your own dogs? i hear it's only the patrons/entrants now xxx


No they are quite strict although one year on our way from our hotel there was a little stray runnin all over a huge dual carriageway so we stopped and picked it up. We figured that the local dog wardens and all the relevant people would be their so we snuck it in and handed it over - we got a bit frowned at for it but it got so much publicity it was soon reunited with its owners :2thumb: It also got a full health check and spent the day getting fussed over by everyone so it was worth it hehe


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

elliottreed said:


> and animal/lover will see you on the sat! il bring the doggie "swag" bag to put the ones we like in!
> 
> xxxxxxxx


 
well sat is gundog day... so not a good idea me going, i desp want another gsp!! and then sunday.... oooh better take the plastic lol. gonna spend spend spend, - and collect lots of doggies. we'll have 2 meet somewhere - 2 sets of arms are better than 1!!!! lol


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> Hi schip.What sort of dogs do you breed/show.Im interested in showing my akita when hes old enough,is there any tips you can give me please.cheers cath


 
I breed and show Schipperkes so a utility breed same as the Akita's, you should be training now before he's old enough to show, find a ringcraft class to attend. If your breeder is local ask them about ringcraft classes and showing etc, your vet or local library should have information or ring the KC ask them for contacts with a registered ringcraft club you could attend. 

They should help you to learn the basics of handling and give you both the experience of a show like atmosphere with lots of different sized dogs of all ages and different trainers who have experience in a variety of breeds. I attend 2 different classes, both are ringcraft with one being more show orientated than the other, the 2nd we have a lot of show folk but also agility, pet owners, obedience owners all looking to socialise their puppies.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Evie said:


> No they are quite strict although one year on our way from our hotel there was a little stray runnin all over a huge dual carriageway so we stopped and picked it up. We figured that the local dog wardens and all the relevant people would be their so we snuck it in and handed it over - we got a bit frowned at for it but it got so much publicity it was soon reunited with its owners :2thumb: It also got a full health check and spent the day getting fussed over by everyone so it was worth it hehe


Aww that's so sad but good! Well done you!!!

And yes Animal/lover, we shall meet, i'll be the one in black and white stripes with a swag bag ;D haha xxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Evie said:


> Na, it was about £12 or so I think - it's when you get in you need your credit card :lol2: *So many things to spend your money on!!*
> 
> Also recommend anyone going takes paracetamol - I always get a headache at crufts for some reason.
> 
> Will be missing it again this year, somethings come up that I can't abandon. you should organise a meet up for rfuk peeps though.


like what?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> like what?


Just stuff..............for dogs....... food, beds, collars & leads, toys, treats, clothing (dog and human), ornaments, wellies, grooming equipment, training equipment, dishes, books - rare books, magazines. There's loads of info to be had and gossip, you can watch showing, obedience, heelwork to music, agility, flyball, gundog demos, every breed you can think of in a huge area where you can touch them, talk to owners/breeders etc. 
The cafes and restaurants are expensive so take a flask and some sandwiches - also folding chairs so you can have a sit down. 
Hacking myself off now 'cos I can't go


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for that Evie was going to say i'd take the camping stool but thought people would laugh!! Definitely going to take that along, so horrible when you feel ill and have to stand up forever! Makes enjoying things harder 

Looking forward to the agility sections, my doggie is starting her agility classes soon (and me, can you imagine a fat bird running round after this fit dog? well look no further lol!)

Am really interested in talking to some of the agility people about what the training is like as want to start having a go in the park with Chill so she gets a head start!

She'd be fab at flyball too if she was any good at bringing the sodding thing back!! Catching it yes... bringing it to Mummy... no...

xxxx


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> Thanks for that Evie was going to say i'd take the camping stool but thought people would laugh!! Definitely going to take that along, so horrible when you feel ill and have to stand up forever! Makes enjoying things harder
> 
> Looking forward to the agility sections, my doggie is starting her agility classes soon (and me, can you imagine a fat bird running round after this fit dog? well look no further lol!)
> 
> ...


Aww it sounds like you are going to have a great time! You should be able to get loads of advice and we expect to see you competing in the agility competition...erm let me see... 2 years from now :2thumb:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Haha !! I wish...

I found a group in Kidderminster (near me) so I thought it'd be a lot of fun.
I need the excercise and the dog needs the excitement!

She's very attention seeking so I know she'd be great as she'd want to do what Mummy wanted her to do so she got nice treats haha...

I have been holding off starting as I'm not fit enough to do much right now
But i'd like to see what sort of things they suggest practicing as a starter like setting up some cricket stumps in the garden to practice her weaving and that lark...

Ooo i've got Crufts fever now! xxxxxx


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> Haha !! I wish...
> 
> I found a group in Kidderminster (near me) so I thought it'd be a lot of fun.
> I need the excercise and the dog needs the excitement!
> ...


You don't have to be that fit - if the dog is trained right you can more or less stand in the middle and give directions :lol2:


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm normally at Crufts on Working Dog day, but not this year. We stopped showing last year... Better things to spend money on! But also our bitch always drops her coat around Crufts and looks a mess, so there isn't much point in entering anyway.

I shall miss spending hundreds on doggy stuff this year though, it is normally the highlight of my year. But my daughter gets married in April, so I have to save my money for that


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

I always take a bag on wheels, as I buy so much stuff it gets dead heavy. I got one of those like grannys have that folds up and goes in your handbag. Take as much cash as you feel comfortable with, as a lot of stalls don't take cards/ cheques and the queue for the cash machine which does n't charge is usually massive. You don't get as much free stuff as you used to but a lot of the big companies do really good deals like goody bags or pick and mix for £1 or 2. Take your own food/drinks and wrap in clingfilm so you don't have lots empty boxes to carry around - more room for goodies! I love crufts and go every year. Make sure you go and look at everything, especially discover dogs. If possible get some alcohol soap (the kind you don't need water for) as you will be touching lots of dogs. Saturday is usually packed so I would either go early, or slightly later as its less of a crush. Have fun!
Emma


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for that guys

Have a little bottle of alcohol soap in my room for when i handle rats,
and that is a brilliant idea the little trolley! I don't think i'll be spending huge ammounts but it helps that I only have a cashcard and will have to take my spending money out of my bank before i go.

Really excited, are you going this year Emma? xxxx


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

Definitely! It is sad that all the bad press about the kennel club has made sponsers and charities pull out and a lot of people are not going for the same reason, but I go to crufts for the whole experience, not just best in show. I also think that shows like the rogue traders one last night prove that good breeders are the place for healthy puppies, and I know there are unhealthy dogs too but the only people who can really regulate and change that are the kennel club so people should try and work with them, at least they have made some steps in the right direction. 

I don't know which day we will be going yet as we have utility, working and terriers, but I do prefer the sunday as best bargins and slightly fewer people!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Evie said:


> Na, it was about £12 or so I think - it's when you get in you need your credit card :lol2: So many things to spend your money on!!
> 
> Also recommend anyone going takes paracetamol - I always get a headache at crufts for some reason.
> 
> Will be missing it again this year, somethings come up that I can't abandon. you should organise a meet up for rfuk peeps though.


 I only get a headache if I pass the staffy benches. Why do they seem to spend the whole day screaming at each other? I hated being benched near them at shows.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm going on the Thursday and Friday with College  Really excited.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah fab! Probably chose the wrong day going on a Sat but I do have a passion for Gun dogs, GSP's and the like, so will be fun even if a lot of people im sure xxxx


----------



## puff108 (Oct 11, 2008)

We will be going on the Saturday, did want to go on the Sunday to see the Australian Shepherds but my dad has to be up for work early on Monday morning and we wont get home until late on the Sunday evening but will still have lots of fun spending all my money on my dogs 

Am hoping to start showing my pup soon she is 7 months old now and nearly ready am so looking forward to it lol, we will be starting agility when she is old enough as well already got her name on the waiting list.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Aww that's super!! More to the Saturday crew haha.. if anyone wants to meet up PM me your mobile numbers or something and can say hello! xxx


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i'll be there on the sunday.


----------



## Tessa (Dec 16, 2007)

We are going two days this year  Hound day Thursday (to see friends and shop ) and working day Sunday to show our Huskies  
If anyone is going would be good to put faces to names lol


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Going on Sunday. If anyone is near Discover dogs come over to the Slovakian Pointers and say hello.


----------



## kasshyk (Oct 29, 2008)

*Crufts*

We are there Friday, Utility our first time showing at Crufts (qualified 2 years running with Lily but in season both years!) her daughter Lunar is the one I will be showing and I cannot wait! been every year for last 20 years+ remember first time was at Earls Court and there was sawdust in the rings none of the nice (or not!) green carpet they have now.
Angela


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

puff108 said:


> We will be going on the Saturday, did want to go on the Sunday to see the Australian Shepherds but my dad has to be up for work early on Monday morning and we wont get home until late on the Sunday evening but will still have lots of fun spending all my money on my dogs
> 
> Am hoping to start showing my pup soon she is 7 months old now and nearly ready am so looking forward to it lol, we will be starting agility when she is old enough as well already got her name on the waiting list.


 Hmm, show training starts at 8 weeks old, ready for minor puppy class at 6 months. I think you have left it a little late. The other problem you might have is doing obedience and agility as showing and obedience require different disciplines from a dog. Perhaps you should decide which you would prefer to do, then stick to the one. You can always take her to the little local exemption shows which are on in summertime at village shows and the like.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Aww Tessa, gutted we're missing you! But know you'll do well, expect lots of piccies ! xxxx


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> The other problem you might have is doing obedience and agility as showing and obedience require different disciplines from a dog.



I compete in obedience and shows and races with my girl and do agility and flyball for fun - different collars and leads really help - and of course not overtraining the automatic sit


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> I compete in obedience and shows and races with my girl and do agility and flyball for fun - different collars and leads really help - and of course not overtraining the automatic sit


I agree, lots of people compete successfuly in different disciplines. Dogs are very good at picking up where they are and what they are doing. 

Mary Ray is a fine example, competing in obedience, agility and heelwork to music, and she is at the top of every discipline she takes part in. To make matters worse she is a really nice person too - the cow (jealous much) :lol2: Just a bit. :notworthy:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Haha Evie! I know what you mean, hate those really good and really nice people!  haha

Aww i'm so excited now. Have been trying some commands with Chilli but she gets rather bored and confused She can do sit and lie down, but heel is a problem, even on the lead. I must admit I end up shouting "HEEL" when she's on the lead and I hate doing it but she doesn't appear to understand it unless it's spoken in a low voice... Is that what I should be doing? I feel ever so mean...


----------



## puff108 (Oct 11, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Hmm, show training starts at 8 weeks old, ready for minor puppy class at 6 months. I think you have left it a little late. The other problem you might have is doing obedience and agility as showing and obedience require different disciplines from a dog. Perhaps you should decide which you would prefer to do, then stick to the one. You can always take her to the little local exemption shows which are on in summertime at village shows and the like.



She has been doing show training since she was about 9 wks old then we joined a class at 12 wks old, we also go to obedience training since she was about 4months and she is doing very well in both as my mum and dad have been training in both for years with there dogs, sorry should of explained she is very bright dog and loves to please she is a australian shepherd.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> Haha Evie! I know what you mean, hate those really good and really nice people!  haha
> 
> Aww i'm so excited now. Have been trying some commands with Chilli but she gets rather bored and confused She can do sit and lie down, but heel is a problem, even on the lead. I must admit I end up shouting "HEEL" when she's on the lead and I hate doing it but she doesn't appear to understand it unless it's spoken in a low voice... Is that what I should be doing? I feel ever so mean...


Shouting heel won't really help, if shouting is more effective it's probably because you are getting angry and doing something else as well as shouting. It's a bit like telling your dog to sit 3 times before you actualy make it sit. The dog will learn that 'sit, sit, sit, means sit and 'sit' means nothing at all. 
Obedience heelwork is completely different from not pulling on the lead. For my dogs 'watch' means obedience style heelwork and 'walk' means don't pull down the street.
Walking nicely to the park is probably the most difficult thing in the world to teach a dog, because the whole concept is walk slower to get there quicker. The dog will struggle to know exactly where it is supposed to be. Lead length varies, arm position varies and often the owner pulls first. 
Ask yourself from the dogs point of view EXACTLY what 'heel' means, then work out how to convey this to the dog. The basics are that you need to have your lead at the same length all the time, your arm postition the same, and stop as soon as there is any tension in the lead. Bring the dog back to a position at your side and then carry on. It takes ages for them to figure it out but if you are consistent, you will get there. Treats will also help to reinforce the correct behaviour. Remember that if someone was yelling at you, you wouldn't want to get closer to them would you. 
Once you start training classes you should get some good tips on how to acheive your goals. 

Enjoy your training and if you feel youself getting angry, stop 'cos you won't be enjoying it and neither will the dog. : victory:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

That's very very true! I used to compete in some Yorkshire shows as a child, just little ones like Selby and Swine, so know general lead holds to get the best control for the dog. But showing GSP's to owning a Fox terrier was a big change! And with such a little dog I do lapse a bit as i'm scared of pulling to tight incase i hurt her.

I think if Chill and I have a practice healing in the garden then she'll learn to not associate the lead with the park, as at the moment, lead only goes on if we're off for a long walk.

I don't shout as in SHOUT but totally understand what you mean, If i was sternly told to "COME HERE" i'd sod off in the other direction! xxxx


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I shall be there with my helper. Have been showing dogs for way too many years that I would be shot if I didnt go. Showing on the thursday (hound day) with 2 of my mini smooth haired dachshunds. And coming back on the sunday just to see BIS. I only live about 20mins away so not to bad for me. Only thing I hate is being stuck there for hours but thankfully my dogs are small so they get tucked under one arm whilst we go around and look at stalls or take it in turns to go and see stalls with my helper aka sister in law (another dog mad person but she isnt bothering with her own dogs this year as her best bitch is due in season around the same time). So glad we are on the thursday this year we might actually be able to move around as last year it was so packed I didnt even bother looking round much.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> I compete in obedience and shows and races with my girl and do agility and flyball for fun - different collars and leads really help - and of course not overtraining the automatic sit


 So how would you overcome the sit or the heelwork? I mean, with obedience, the dog stays close to your knee when gaiting and even if it doesn't sit when you stop, it wants to stay glued to you and looking up at your for your next command.
I've never done agility or obedience when I showed and I have no idea how successful I would have been with the dog glued to my knee with hit's head screwed round looking up at me instead of striding out, then 'posing' away from me for the judge to see the dog and not me. (I showed standard poodles).
I knew plenty exhibitors who would work their gundogs aswell as show them but the style of handling was different to my own breed. I didn't know anyone who did obedience and showed successfully.
Not really sure what the collars would have to do with it. Mine had gold plated necklaces with rolled leather thin leads.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Evie said:


> I agree, lots of people compete successfuly in different disciplines. Dogs are very good at picking up where they are and what they are doing.
> 
> Mary Ray is a fine example, competing in obedience, agility and heelwork to music, and she is at the top of every discipline she takes part in. To make matters worse she is a really nice person too - the cow (jealous much) :lol2: Just a bit. :notworthy:


 Have you any names? I know that Mary Ray is great at obedience and heelwork to music and the other obedience based disciplines, but I wasn't aware that the showed her dogs too. Since I still know people who show and people who do obedience, yet I don't know one person who uses one dog to both show, and do obedience successfully.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

kasshyk said:


> We are there Friday, Utility our first time showing at Crufts (qualified 2 years running with Lily but in season both years!) her daughter Lunar is the one I will be showing and I cannot wait! been every year for last 20 years+ remember first time was at Earls Court and there was sawdust in the rings none of the nice (or not!) green carpet they have now.
> Angela



I loved Earl's court. The whole thing was so exciting, travelling down from Norfolk by train with a dog in tow, using the underground and sitting trying to chat to stony faced, suspicious Londoners not used to chatty country folks.
I went once to the NEC Crufts and hated it. The place is too big and somehow just didn't have the same 'feel' to it.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> So how would you overcome the sit or the heelwork?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure what the collars would have to do with it. Mine had gold plated necklaces with rolled leather thin leads.


Signal to the dog - they know what "hobby" they are playing at with different collars .... handling is so different and commands different that they don't get confused, the pups that come to ringcraft that do struggle are the ones whose owners totally overtrained the sit - sit for a biscuit, sit for your dinner, sit for your lead on etc etc ..

In heelwork my dogs are set up in a sit and with the close command - in the showring it is very different and we have the MOVE command  

Mary Ray doesn't show in conformation. There have been some BSD OB and Sh Champions recently and my friend has a Ch Bouvier with a good few WT titles and now very successful in obedience - great to see a clever dog being allowed to use its brain!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I keep hearing about how 'several' people do well in both conformation and obedience but am yet to come across any and nobody can give me any names. Where would I find out about them if they exist as I'd like to get in touch and find out how they manage it.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I see that ITV has alot of adverts for crufts starting today, does this mean ITV have taken over broadcast of the show after BBC dropped out ?? 

Whats peoples views on going this year, no BBC, no pedgiee (most of the place gone), no rspca, (sure there is others).


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

although I haven't shown for years and I noi longer go to crufts and am no longer 'in' the dog world, I would enjoy watching it on telly every year. I shall miss it.


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Going on all four days! Got my free ticket from the YKC worth the £10 membership. I hate not showing we havent shown for about 4/5 years now and i really miss it. But was good cheering on our friend who got a 3rd in the Utility group last year.

What time are the Schipperkes in at? As they are either before or after chows lol


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I keep hearing about how 'several' people do well in both conformation and obedience but am yet to come across any and nobody can give me any names. Where would I find out about them if they exist as I'd like to get in touch and find out how they manage it.


Well I personaly know 2. There's the lady who bred my dog (who is judging HTM at Crufts this year), and another lady who owns my dogs half brother. She is a ticket obedience judge and has shown her collies in the breed ring. She also had a dual purpose Cavalier King Charles. She used to write for an obedience magazine. Not to mention my own efforts (feel free to get in touch). When I taught at the Rottie and Dobe club, there were a few members there who did both show and obedience. 

It really isn't difficult to train for both. My dogs are obedience trained but they don't sit every time I stop when I'm out for a walk, nor do they walk along doing obedience style heelwork. If a dog isn't asked to do heelwork, it won't do it - simple as. 
In heelwork to music, sometimes the dog is required to do close heelwork and sometimes it is required to walk out in front of the handler, most people I know acheive this through target training.
You might also want to look at advanced heelwork where the dog is required to sit, stand or down while the owner continues to walk. 

I also know a few people who compete in working trials and obedience, both these disciplines require a different style of heelwork. Obedience style heelwork is penalised in working trials competitions.

It is honestly just a matter of training - dogs are very good at knowing from body posture, handling, environment and training, what they are supposed to be doing.

Sometimes they do get confused - Mary Rays collie bitch messed up her scent test a few years ago; she stuck a HTM move into the test in a moment of confusion - I think it was one of those putting the milk in the washing machine moments. :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Jenni Watson has owned and trained two Obedience Champions, one Breed Champion and *qualified a third dog at Crufts in Obedience and Breed*.​


----------



## Geventer (Jun 22, 2008)

cathspythons said:


> Hi schip.What sort of dogs do you breed/show.Im interested in showing my akita when hes old enough,is there any tips you can give me please.cheers cath


 
go show your Akita...lol its great fun, Im taking 2 of my akitas this year.

If you need any advise ask away 

Rachael

www.corblyme.com


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

hey, 
Just a bit of a random question. Im new to crufts this year and hoping to take my mam asa suprise!
What site could i look at to get tickets?

she has always wanted to go see the huskies/akitas/malumutes and great danes so what day would be best to go for? 

Also i know it sounds mad but do they do bus trips or is the site near a train station or reacable by bus as my mum sufers severe back problems and spends alot of time in a wheelchair which dosnt fit in my car so we would have to travel up by another mode of transport.
This would be the perfect present for her so any advice would be fanastic =] thank you x:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

laura-jayne said:


> hey,
> Just a bit of a random question. Im new to crufts this year and hoping to take my mam asa suprise!
> What site could i look at to get tickets?
> 
> ...


 Google 'NEC Birmingham' and you 'll find all the answers about transport, how to get tickets, what is on on any given date, facilities etc.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

laura-jayne said:


> she has always wanted to go see the huskies/akitas/malumutes and great danes so what day would be best to go for?



Those 3 breeds are showing on the Sunday 

Buy your ticket on the door


----------



## Geventer (Jun 22, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> Those 3 breeds are showing on the Sunday
> 
> Buy your ticket on the door


Hi Akitas are on Friday on Utility day 

Rachael

www.corblyme.com Home of our beautiful Akitas


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Geventer said:


> Hi Akitas are on Friday on Utility day


Oh dim of me to get that wrong!!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Tickets arrived today! YAYyy  xxxx


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

does any one know the day and times it will start on T.V..


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Not sure hun, that's a point! xxx


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

ladyboid said:


> does any one know the day and times it will start on T.V..



It isn't on TV this year but YOUTUBE will have coverage


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Apparently it is being streamed on the KC website

Crufts 2009 will be Streamed Online - The Kennel Club


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

is there any particular reason it's not being shown? that's quite sad  xxx


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> is there any particular reason it's not being shown? that's quite sad  xxx


it's to do will the breeding of some breeds of dogs eg;pugs/ bull dogs and others so they are making a stand with the kc to get them to change the standard of these breeds to what they should be others like the rspc have pulled out as well.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

linda.t said:


> it's to do will the breeding of some breeds of dogs eg;pugs/ bull dogs and others so they are making a stand with the kc to get them to change the standard of these breeds to what they should be others like the rspc have pulled out as well.


 
Rubbish!

Crufts 2009 Goes On Without the BBC - The Kennel Club

Crufts 2009 will be Streamed Online - The Kennel Club

The contract between BBC and KC for televising Crufts has been mutually ended which has allowed the KC to videostream the event online.

I think it no coincedence that this has happend now in light of the BBC's use of a St Bernard show Dog storyline in EastEnders, talk about hypocritical when St Bernards were listed as one of the breeds they wouldn't/couldn't film in the groups at Crufts!


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

So whos gonna be there Thursday - We're allowed to wonder around so tell me where you'll be we can say holla


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

I'm going sunday as 3 of my breeds are in the working group not showing just going as a spectator :2thumb:


----------

